# Island queen headboat



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Have anyone been out with Capt Merridith lately ? 

Thanks!


----------



## steveMD (Apr 9, 2010)

Never heard of this head boat. I will call them and see if they have room for me next weekend. Let me know if you are headed that way too. Lost my flounder fishing buddy and I would like to share expenses flounder fishing this spring. 410-507-5662.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

*Island queen at kent Narrows*

I am referring the island queen at kentNarrows. 


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=54489


----------



## steveMD (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok I thought you were speaking of the Island Queen fishing in Chincoteage,VA.

A couple of years ago I fished on the boat you are talking about. They used to move the boat to Belview by Royal Oak during the summer late fall and catch a mix of spot, croaker and trout. It was a short run and productive. They know what they are doing.

Good luck and let me know what you find out.


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Doubt the headboat goes out until bottom fishing picks up around memorial day weekend


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

will post a report if I ever go out with them.

Thanks !


----------

